# McCain/Palin vs. Obama/Biden



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

Looks like we now know all the players, but I am already tired of the political commericals. Can't wait until Thanksgiving when politics are over and I can enjoy football without politics. Only wish St Louis had a winning team. Guess I can root for the Bears or Colts.


----------

